# Help



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

Well this morning i come out and my oscars got a small VERY small patch of skin missing on his head, Is this Hole in head ?


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Mad-GTi,
A photo would help, but Oscars can be somewhat clumsy and he might of just bumped his head on a rock or decoration, are there tankmates?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

if its the oscar in your avatar, hes a bit small to get HITH - he probably scraped it on something.. HITH usually starts out as an indention


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeh its healed up a bit now! Cheers for the help.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

HITH is also usually a sign of bad water quality. most oscars I've seen that were eat up with it were in tanks that got "top off" water "changes" and the oscars were fed like pigs. "fourtunatly" or un-fourtunatly depending on which way you look at it. once they reach 3" or so oscars ar pretty much bullet proof and will survive in some pretty rancid water conditions. this leads owners to be lazy with water changes IF their done at all and causes this sort of thing. 

moral of story ... don't slack on your water changes and you shouldn't have much trouble with hole in the head


----------

